# Cheap little underwater disposable cam



## CrazyAva (Aug 30, 2005)

I don't like the quality of these pictures, it's a combination of the air bubbles from all of the water jets that keep the water moving and the fact that it was a disposable cam and then the quality loss from the negative scan......I just took them to walgreens.















Underwater self portrait


----------



## LaFoto (Aug 30, 2005)

These are cool!
Forget the "tool" you had to work with! They are UNDERWATER photos, after all!
The only underwater photos I have ever had the chance to take were taken though a window into the pool. Not to be compared to these, taken through thick glass as mine were!

Put your self-portrait into the "Arty-Farty Self Portraits"!


----------



## Middlemarch (Aug 30, 2005)

Cool pics!  We had one of these, took some photos, then lost the camera.  Can't find it anywhere.  Oh, well.  Anyway, I like the self-portrait best -- the extreme close-up really works here.  Nice job!

MM


----------



## CrazyAva (Aug 30, 2005)

Thanks!  I thought these ones turned out really cute.  The main issue I had with the camera was the ones I tried taking above the water were so completely blown out.  The only one that came out was the one of my daughter on the raft, that first one.  Only because she was shaded under a bridge.

I will put the self portrait in the artsy fartsy thread


----------



## Alison (Aug 30, 2005)

Those are great! Looks like a lot of fun, makes me want to try it!


----------



## CrazyAva (Aug 31, 2005)

Yeah, I had to get some water shots before the summer was over.  I am thinkin Saturday I am going to set up the sprinkler and let the kids run around and just stand back on the porch and get some pictures of them having some fun.  I am making a scrapbook of the year.  Need more summer shots.  Don't have enough.


----------



## STILLALIVE (Aug 31, 2005)

How old are you? i like the pics


----------



## LWW (Sep 1, 2005)

Those are great.

LWW


----------



## CrazyAva (Sep 3, 2005)

STILLALIVE, I am 27.

Thanks LWW.


----------

